# Going Manual help me with a DSLR



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm basically going to upgrade to a DSLR.

So lets talk about my requirements:

1. Budget: Since this is going to be my first dslr, I am not willing to spend much. Max 25k 

2. Upgradability: I need good amount of OEM and Third party accessory support, mostly lenses. I will keep on adding lens to it in future.

3. Life span: I am looking for a relatively new camera, hopefully launched in 2013 or 2014, better if upcoming. That way I can keep using the camera throughout its expected life span and would be 'future ready,' so to speak.

4. Usage: Mostly in door and low lights pics with some still outdoor pics. 

I have no idea about the other feature, so suggest the best.

Things I don't give a fork about: Wi fi, GPS.

Things I'd love to have but would hate to pay much premium: Articulated screen, high res screen/viewfinder, usb charging option.

Now I had narrowed down to a few options: 
Nikon: D3200, 
Canon: 1200D

Help [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 4, 2015)

You can never expect your body to be future proof. It is because as soon as you start adding lenses you will come the conclusion that both those entry level bodies has very bad ISO performance secondly you will be at loss over their shutter speed that is if you are serious enough about photography. I'm assuming you will be since buying lenses as concept is great,it is the lens that will get great images but its the body too who is gonna help you focus fast with low noise,that's the key. So get something better than a entry level body since you gonna get more lense in the near future. With entry level DSLRs you will miss s lot,from focus points to manual controls to everything under the sun. Look at 600D/5200 at least. Better 60/70D/D7000/7100.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> You can never expect your body to be future proof. It is because as soon as you start adding lenses you will come the conclusion that both those entry level bodies has very bad ISO performance secondly you will be at loss over their shutter speed that is if you are serious enough about photography. I'm assuming you will be since buying lenses as concept is great,it is the lens that will get great images but its the body too who is gonna help you focus fast with low noise,that's the key. So get something better than a entry level body since you gonna get more lense in the near future. With entry level DSLRs you will miss s lot,from focus points to manual controls to everything under the sun. Look at 600D/5200 at least. Better 60/70D/D7000/7100.



Long time no see brother.
Now I am a beginner and you can assume I have little to very low knowledge regarding all that shutter speed and all. I want to learn from the basic plus already on the tight budget. So I am asking is the difference paid will be noticeable in the time I mean will the camera age well in comparison to these two beginning dslr.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2015)

Get the Canon 600D or Nikon D5200. [ Both are good , IMO.] . I would suggest Canon though.
On a side note , it really won't matter later on. Trust me. All that would matter would be your skills. If you are into serious photography , an equipment barely becomes a barrier unless you having a really old age equipment.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 4, 2015)

Get a better body brother , don't get something that's too damn basic,that basic will become too damn evident soon, get a 600D or 5200 at least.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 5, 2015)

So that means I basically have to wait to either get the price of these cameras down or get more money either case I won't be able to buy it now. I am maxed out at 27k.
Thanks [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] and [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] for the input


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 5, 2015)

If you can't wait,then D5100 at Rs 25K with 18-55mm kit lens is a great option to start with.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2015)

yes you better get D5100+kit...thats also good enough. D3200 grip and features are very basic. I am sure D5100 is just stock clearence now and will disappere from market soon.


----------



## justgothere (Feb 5, 2015)

Any recent DSLR will be enough for you with any kit lens. Just try hard to get some skill


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 5, 2015)

Whats wrong with canon 1200d ?


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2015)

Everyone has got different opinions. You're more likely to get confused with them. And here are mine to confuse you even more 

If you're going for a DSLR, study it's limitation first against it's rivals and see if you can live with that. If you think you can, you're very good to go and make the purchase.

- I don't know when I am gonna buy my first DSLR. But when I do, I will most likely to go for the cheapest DSLR. Why? Because, I don't have a heart for spending a lotta money on hobbies.
- Almost all the time, there is a better camera @ higher price range. Try to satisfy with the ones which fits your budget.
- If you think you will really find those physical controls (knobs and buttons) useful, better think about going for used ones.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

nac said:


> Everyone has got different opinions. You're more likely to get confused with them. And here are mine to confuse you even more
> 
> If you're going for a DSLR, study it's limitation first against it's rivals and see if you can live with that. If you think you can, you're very good to go and make the purchase.
> 
> ...



Your first two points are the same as I am thinking. 
I just want to understand the usage of DSLR but the fact of overspending on my budget is something I am not able to make up for.
Now as per my current budget I got options like 
D5100 about 3 years old and 16MP sensor
D3200 which is said to be a great camera for beginners and video made
D5200 can stretch to it but it is costly.


----------



## justgothere (Feb 6, 2015)

Slightly dated but extremely relevant & very rib-tickling 
The Online Photographer: Letter to George


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2015)

justgothere said:


> The Online Photographer: Letter to George


Nice article.
But even if bought a FF, that will be the first step of another 25 step process.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 6, 2015)

justgothere said:


> Slightly dated but extremely relevant & very rib-tickling
> The Online Photographer: Letter to George



That was quite funny. Thing is, any hobby can be expensive if one gets serious about it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2015)

yes if one gets serious about it and doesnt earn a dime from that


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yes if one gets serious about it and doesnt earn a dime from that



Well, it wouldn't be a hobby if you earned money from it. Then it would just be another job.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

Earning from this hobby will not be easy  since I am yet to buy the device.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2015)

And now there comes Canon 750D in the market.!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 7, 2015)

Hmm I will wait a while then to see new models so that these old models prices came down.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 10, 2015)

How does the Nikon 3300 fair against Nikon 5200 ?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

since you asked my help in this in another thread,im replying here
for your budget-1200D hands down
for 27K,you get a very capable camera(nearly same internals as 600D,700D etc)
and TWO kit lenses- 18-55mm and 55-250mm which are really great for beginners and hobbyists alike
8gb sd card,carry bag

I highly suggest getting the 1200D with 2 kit lens for 27k and get a OTG cable for your phone(s) and a tripod for your DSLR
OTG is awesome and allows you to transfer stuff on the fly
DSLR controller and remote shutter apps are a must for Long Exposure photography

My dad has a D90,D5200
I have a 1200D,EOS 500(film)
and my brother has a 700D with 18-135mm

so ive compared all of the mentioned cameras and 1200D is a pretty VFM package for 27k
DSLR arent like PCs,Phones etc and dont get outdated really fast as such
Also Canon has the added advantage of future lens compatibility as compared to nikon
I can use my 28-200mm lens meant for my 20 year old EOS 500 on even my 1200D with no issues
The Lens lacks IS(thats a different story  ) but its great to know lenses are well-compatible

Nikon has the edge in features(wifi etc) and MP count
overall Id say weigh your pros and cons,see the cameras in person and then decide


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> since you asked my help in this in another thread,im replying here
> for your budget-1200D hands down
> for 27K,you get a very capable camera(nearly same internals as 600D,700D etc)
> and TWO kit lenses- 18-55mm and 55-250mm which are really great for beginners and hobbyists alike
> ...



looks I was short on my research. Thanks for the input man.


----------

